# new 150 gallon tank



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey everyone, so I finally got myself a 150 gallon tank (72x18x27) with a 40 gallon breeder sump. I'm drilling holes for 2 H2overflows. For my sump I'm using a bag of lava rocks and a marine pure block. Im planning on doing an all male peacock hap tank. I also have a roll of filter media pad that I can cut down to size. For my return pump i was gonna have EcoTech Marine Vectra M2. Since it has a 1" output I was gonna do a 1" pvc wye connector with 2 1/2" reducers with each one going to a 1/2" loc-line return. I was also gonna install a ecotech Marine VorTech MP10wQD. I already have my stand built and added some footers under the house with 2 pole jacks and a supporting beam between that and my floor joists. I just wanted to get some feedback on what yall thought or if anyone else could see any flaws what I forgot.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use Ecotech products myself, you might consider also getting the Reeflink device to better manage them. Took me all of 5 minutes to install the Reeflink and download the smartphone app and I find it very useful vs. using manual equipment driver controls.


----------

